# Removal of exposed Ahmed Valve



## codedog (Apr 30, 2010)

Patient had a removal of exposed Valve in the left supratemporal quadrant . I look could not find a code. Iwork at an ASC and doc office booked it as a revision of wound ? not sure this is correct !!!!
Any suggestions ?


----------



## vpcats (Apr 30, 2010)

trent123 said:


> Patient had a removal of exposed Valve in the left supratemporal quadrant . I look could not find a code. Iwork at an ASC and doc office booked it as a revision of wound ? not sure this is correct !!!!
> Any suggestions ?



Did you look at 65920?  "Removal of implanted material, anterior segment of eye".


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am looking for the same CPT code as well but my co-worker said it was 67120.. any suggestions ??


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Aug 16, 2010)

or 66250 ?


----------



## codedog (Aug 17, 2010)

I had the same situation, I was told to use 67120 . IN the special Ophtalmologly Coding COMPANION  book  it stated under  cpt code 66180- placing the shunt, that if you need to removed it cpt code 67120 would be the code. I work at an ASC, and t my only code book is the cpt book, but a friend gave me a special opthalmology book that is more detail. I wish    had  evey speciality  code books for OUR ASC, but they are expensive , but it would help.  again i would  go with 67120-trent


----------



## vpcats (Aug 17, 2010)

trent123 said:


> I had the same situation, I was told to use 67120 . IN the special Ophtalmologly Coding COMPANION  book  it stated under  cpt code 66180- placing the shunt, that if you need to removed it cpt code 67120 would be the code. I work at an ASC, and t my only code book is the cpt book, but a friend gave me a special opthalmology book that is more detail. I wish    had  evey speciality  code books for OUR ASC, but they are expensive , but it would help.  again i would  go with 67120-trent



Go with 67120, although that is usually related to retinal procedures/problems.

I think you should speak with the ASC administrators and tell them to splurge on resources for you so you can do appropriate coding and keep them out of trouble.   It's NOT that much money and the ROI is big.


----------



## codedog (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks vpcats, do you work at an ASC, if some  do you have software or all books , or both ?


----------



## vpcats (Aug 18, 2010)

trent123 said:


> thanks vpcats, do you work at an ASC, if some  do you have software or all books , or both ?



No I don't work at the ASC although we have one at one of our satellites.  We keep books and have online software at all locations (4).

Generally speaking, every practice should have the most up to date books needed for coding - CPT, ICD, HCPCS, as well as any specialty newsletters and/or other publications that will help you with code translations and give examples that you can easily apply.

Rules are always changing and you need to have all the latest to do your job properly. 

CMS has a lot of training modules.   My MAC (First Coast-Florida) offers all kinds of coding "webinars" and they have online training modules.   I am a firm believer in people knowing about these learning opportunities and having the time to use them.  It helps you become a better worker and it helps the physician/practice/hospital, etc. stay clean and keep their money.  The more YOU know, the better off they will be.

That's my 2 cents for now.


----------

